

Libscore - gdb
https://stripe.com/blog/libscore

======
purpleturtle
One of the creators of Libscore here. I want to sincerely thank Stripe for
making this project happen. I am still elated that they were willing to back
this crazy idea of mine.

Libscore isn't perfect, but it sufficiently serves its purpose of competitive
analysis. I've written more about the intentions of the project, including a
thorough analysis of its downsides, here:
[https://medium.com/@Shapiro/introducing-libscore-com-
be93165...](https://medium.com/@Shapiro/introducing-libscore-com-be93165fa497)

------
brandedkeyword
This is pretty similar to [http://nerdydata.com](http://nerdydata.com), except
they seem to crawl hundreds of millions of domains and have daily
notifications of changes.

------
gtaylor
This is a really slick idea.

It'd be awesome if some ambitious individual would make this, but for Python.
_nudge nudge, wink wink_.

